

Share your thoughts, not your life - davoodinator
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/xahive-expansion-project

======
davoodinator
Share your thoughts, not your life.

Is your privacy secure in this constantly evolving global information economy?

Between companies, hackers, popular social media and unsecured communication
tools such as text messaging, “free” email providers, faxing and file sharing
- your personal data is unfortunately not just your own. Your intended private
conversations are in fact, not private, rather they are subject to data mining
and potential privacy breaches.

XAHIVE is a tool that helps address these gaps found within contemporary
communication tools such as texting, email, file sharing and faxing. XAHIVE is
on a mission to protect your privacy and ensure your information remains
secure while sending messages – meaning your messages will actually remain
private due to our encryption options. Our free social media platform uses
Advanced Encryption Standard (AES), which is an encryption algorithm for
securing sensitive material, and is currently touted as the most convenient
and secure form of encryption available. In addition, XAHIVE uses two forms of
messaging: private messaging – which is secure messaging between yourself and
other users, and public messaging, where you can “buzz” to any other XAHIVE
users that are situated near you, all while remaining anonymous.

Our service facilitates communication between people, small businesses,
professionals and not-for-profit organizations. XAHIVE allows you to connect
with friends and network with new clients/businesses, while ensuring your
sensitive information remains private and secure all while complying with
Canadian and US privacy laws. What sets XAHIVE apart from other communication
technologies is the fact that not even XAHIVE has access to user’s messages –
meaning we won’t and cannot do any data mining and won’t and cannot share your
personal information with invasive third parties. XAHIVE has designed our apps
in order to ensure that unscrupulous third parties are hindered from trying to
breach your account(s).

We believe that you should be free to communicate with other people using
text, voice or video - without having to pay the price of your privacy and
security, hence we believe that you should share your thoughts, not your
life.Share your thoughts, not your life.

Is your privacy secure in this constantly evolving global information economy?

Between companies, hackers, popular social media and unsecured communication
tools such as text messaging, “free” email providers, faxing and file sharing
- your personal data is unfortunately not just your own. Your intended private
conversations are in fact, not private, rather they are subject to data mining
and potential privacy breaches.

XAHIVE is a tool that helps address these gaps found within contemporary
communication tools such as texting, email, file sharing and faxing. XAHIVE is
on a mission to protect your privacy and ensure your information remains
secure while sending messages – meaning your messages will actually remain
private due to our encryption options. Our free social media platform uses
Advanced Encryption Standard (AES), which is an encryption algorithm for
securing sensitive material, and is currently touted as the most convenient
and secure form of encryption available. In addition, XAHIVE uses two forms of
messaging: private messaging – which is secure messaging between yourself and
other users, and public messaging, where you can “buzz” to any other XAHIVE
users that are situated near you, all while remaining anonymous.

Our service facilitates communication between people, small businesses,
professionals and not-for-profit organizations. XAHIVE allows you to connect
with friends and network with new clients/businesses, while ensuring your
sensitive information remains private and secure all while complying with
Canadian and US privacy laws. What sets XAHIVE apart from other communication
technologies is the fact that not even XAHIVE has access to user’s messages –
meaning we won’t and cannot do any data mining and won’t and cannot share your
personal information with invasive third parties. XAHIVE has designed our apps
in order to ensure that unscrupulous third parties are hindered from trying to
breach your account(s).

We believe that you should be free to communicate with other people using
text, voice or video - without having to pay the price of your privacy and
security, hence we believe that you should share your thoughts, not your life.

